# Ansteuerung von LCD-Displays



## simonhu (29 Mai 2012)

Hallo 
ich habe folgendes Problem: Ich möchte gerne 4 LCD-Displays ansteuern, welche den Zielort anzeigen können. Zusätzlich sollten diese Anzeigewörter verändert werden können.  

    * RS 232: Eine Möglichkeit wäre via RS232. Es gibt LCD-Module, welche bereits eine RS 232 Schnittstelle aufweisen. Leider kann man RS232 nicht schleifenförmig aufbauen. Es bedingt, dass ich 4 Kabel machen müsste von der Ausgangsklemme. Ich möchte nicht noch unnötige Verbindungskupplungen machen. 
    * Direkte Ansteuerung mit digitalen Klemmen: Die LCD-Module werden bekannterweise durch Bitansteuerung angesteuert. Könnte man nicht 8 digitale Ausgänge so konfigurieren, dass sie jeweils die richtigen Zeichen ansteuern könnten? Wie sieht das aus. Ich habe eine SPS als Steuerung. Ich möchte deshalb die digitalen Ausgangsklemmen direkt mit den LCD-Displays verbinden.
   * Gäbe es noch andere Möglichkeiten?

Besten Dank für euere Antworten!


----------



## MSB (29 Mai 2012)

Was willst du überhaupt anzeigen? Zahlen und/oder Buchstaben
Wieviele Stellen willst du anzeigen?
Welche Steuerung hast du zur Verfüfung?

Wenn du Anstelle einer RS232 eine RS485 Schnittstelle nimmst, wäre das schon mal kein Problem mehr.
Es gibt auch Anzeigen mit div. Feldbussystemen, Modbus, Profinet, Ethernet, Profibus ... usw ...

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## simonhu (30 Mai 2012)

MSB 	 	 		Was willst du überhaupt anzeigen? Zahlen und/oder Buchstaben
Wieviele Stellen willst du anzeigen?
Welche Steuerung hast du zur Verfüfung?

Wenn du Anstelle einer RS232 eine RS485 Schnittstelle nimmst, wäre das schon mal kein Problem mehr.
Es gibt auch Anzeigen mit div. Feldbussystemen, Modbus, Profinet, Ethernet, Profibus ... usw ...

Mfg
Manuel 		
​
Ich möchte eine Zielanzeige realisieren und je nach Anforderung und Anlass einen speziellen Satz definieren.
ich brauche einen zweizeiligen Display mit 2x 20 Zeichen
Es wird eine SPS von Phoenix Contact eingebaut, programmiert auf PCWorx. Eine normale SPS mit digitalen Ein- und Ausgängen. Je nach Klemmenbauart.
Das mit der RS485 Schnittstelle wäre ideal, leider habe ich nur eine RS232 Schnittstelle auf der SPS zur Verfügung oder sonst eine Ethernetschnittstelle. Kannst du mir evtl. sagen, wo ich Displays kriege, welche ich mit Ethernet direkt ansteuern kann. Das ganze sollte preislich noch in einem vernünftigen Rahmen sein (zahlbar sein).
Im Anhang habe ich das Steuerungskonzept reingetan. Man sieht dass dort 3 Buskoppler drin sind. Mein Ziel wäre es, dass dich die Displays jeweils nur an diesen Buskoppler verkabeln muss. Die einzelnen Wagen werden wegen dem Transport auseinander genommen. Mein Ziel ist es, dass zwischen den Wagen nur wenige Kabel sind zum verbinden. Also sprich ein CAN-Bus, ein Ethernet-Bus und Stromkabel. Mehr nicht! Deshalb ist meine Überlegung die, dass ich die Displays direkt über digitale Anschlussklemmen ansteuern könnte. Es gäbe sicherlich programmiermässig ein bisschen mehr zu tun und man wird dann nicht mehr so einfach die Wörter ändern können. Dafür bräuchte ich kein zusätzliches Bussystem mehr.
Wer kann mir helfen?
THX


----------



## MSB (30 Mai 2012)

Phönix ist ja schon mal sehr gut ...

Preislich kann ich mich jetzt im Moment nicht wirklich äußern,
aber technisch z.B. von Siebert die SX502-Reihe:
http://www.siebert-group.com/de/download-product.php?item=sx502

Diese gibt es unter anderem mit ModbusTCP, also Ethernet im Modbus-Standard,
und das wiederum sollte mit Phönix bzw. der Modbus-Bibliothek von Phönix kein Problem sein.
http://www.phoenixcontact.com/online/portal/de/pxc/product_detail_page/!ut/p/b1/3VbLsrI4GHyW8wAe7rclAkEwgARQYEMhICL3m4hPP56pWc7xX_w7k1WqupOvu6urgoVYQPAczzAkw_KYj4VNfC_yeCraJq5-ziEbkcLWogHNErhj4bgmexTPkTgNSfoFCF4A_Jcl4u_4DIX_x38D-J2_J032D3yZ-Ts-ZP_EP2E-TkfObR10aFQ6EfAGLMvJdfD-6U0-DvxF2IGTIduEtxMPQuURichrUh7v1WMZ110d11Yrpxkq9atXgcrvERuXXe9IW7F3Su5AaIuJywFByM6DkO11K0koKbui3C1VDU5OzSpJUYfSBczyyGnkrKcXSdWe-x3yjuKJdmfT-PqrnH5yPmHh2yh_nPoX8O6Jtze8snLSLJKVKM0wc9fWGRa8CNyv7gMGczEfJA2UA2ORRdk-Jq1YBQopweIhuol3LsIg0JplPBJoqjfMPU8EQUxpv4Q1Xja3SRs3fNEOlHnfRk8xOK8TbSJ3IK3gtHWMsEhZgZfEFkQFQsNw1ZbHJqLjRin7gGUMNXQsjXHmU8gceBEAJySSr7dD01DjfoZGwcOUWmNRNP9A5zupBh30UcwmaQpMSvEN1jDc4KmcDi7pxnl-NyhugxgcN6gtTQ5Fyer1zDnI1-YctiRPpEnM5-KOYYAYIpOQ8UFaz-qFGlxwed65q2-u1nYdmzE83pZ0nG2e5faSjVdCph6MrYD2q1J7N6erPRqX1I0yXr2MyRq_9R42L3OdaP5BmEh_qjD2U4UxnyrsUztmf2rH7E_tmP2pHbM_tWPsp3bMIH-EHQPOlEbtJQxdOpQdAjQTbas1W6dsgTVWVL1fYTBNnqArgkWYkaKCe_IcL3CU9eeNIOriTolx2qlnbXeOme0NZDwoyacjqqnpxTdHKpKDZuSj5WuCkfJZmJECbQCdpPDKu83CADc5TqXw7FAlaOVDWth9CQsNPiRv9KF1vLY1gbQjhe7F9S55KPL4pUW9ml1uYSr0yD-seDo7Mb9HBDtBdlCYczlTvjQ-3bC6T2gucCu8iBskz5fIwOX1wq-2-PWF6VhYnOvvJam_8e_ukXx3Q5vOyfT6cU5xUUVdnGfYUU8mKLfaAjT_OrkFvQg6FL1Tcx7Fq1UAIXeQsI3pjpvYfkUNbyXNbksxkdJ7UFNlaz723kC5eA4nKrBNI355g7p9mXJ70crjNb_cbuB5fyzHqxvVy7HVU7jRLb9rYTpOasCoD-iz5sGbDnR6mvBnz50z1SSWSDZGiZYnqy_DlIfd4NqDRXgrYzvKw0pN0GYqeWquw51JDrnoqRcjz1-y67ACAMB1UyJe9p__v1_-_ANwKs30/dl4/d5/L2dBISEvZ0FBIS9nQSEh/?pid=2916545&library=dede&pcck=P-13-09-01-01

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Blockmove (31 Mai 2012)

Anybus bieter auch ganz nette Koppler an
http://www.anybus.de/applications/Siebert_SX502.shtml


----------



## Siebert (12 Juni 2012)

Hallo,

geh doch mit der RS232 Schnittstelle auf einen Wandler RS232/RS485 (funktioniert super), dann ist das Busproblem gelöst und Du kannst danach von Anzeige zu Anzeige gehen ( Eine Leitung - letzte mit Busabschluss). Diese Wandler sind bei W&T günstig zu erhalten. http://wut.de/e-86201-ww-dade-000.php?pf=217

Bei den Anzeige ist ggf. zu bedenken auch Einzeilige zu nutzen, da viele Typen auch Laufschrift und viele weitere Features haben z.B. http://www.siebert-group.com/de/download-product.php?item=sx602

Gruß


----------

